# Lemon-throated Barbet (Peru)



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 23, 2015)

My favourite image from my recent workshop in Peru was this stunning species.

Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/80 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure compensation: -1/3
ISO: 640
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice!
-r


----------



## Visarend (Sep 23, 2015)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2015)

Great shot Glenn, gorgeous bird too.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2015)

Great shot. Well done Glenn.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, great capture.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 23, 2015)

1/80 sec at that focal length in a live subject is exceptional. Fantastic!


----------



## greger (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## tpatana (Sep 24, 2015)

scyrene said:


> 1/80 sec at that focal length in a live subject is exceptional. Fantastic!



Same thoughts!

.... how in earth...? Don't tell it was hand-held with one hand while paragliding down the mountain in the middle of violent thunderstorm. I wouldn't believe the storm, obviously it's good weather.


----------



## meywd (Sep 24, 2015)

tpatana said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > 1/80 sec at that focal length in a live subject is exceptional. Fantastic!
> ...



+1

And a really stunning shot, thanks for sharing


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2015)

We have a dedicated thread of "Show your bird portraits", which you might find interesting.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.0


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 24, 2015)

Awesome shot Glenn.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## No Mayo (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful!!!! What an amazing creature and such a nice pose you were able to capture. Very well done!!!!


----------

